# Want to donate my eggs.....



## gonefishing31 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi ladies
I did an egg share programme with crm London a few years back and was lucky enough to have my beautiful little girl  also luckily, my recipient now has a little girl a month younger than my daughter so just amazing result all round.

I would like to donate more eggs to someone who needs them but I have no idea where to start. Can only find info on egg share, but this time just simply donate them without me having the ivf.. so just simply donate them.

How would I go about it?

Many thanks x


----------



## gonefishing31 (Mar 28, 2010)

30 view... Zero replies.

Have I posted in the wrong section?


----------



## rags_83 (Aug 8, 2014)

*gonefishing31* - How lovely to hear your egg share worked for you and your recipient. I am currently having treatment at the Lister and found this on their website. I hope it is of some help to you. http://www.ivf.org.uk/egg-donation/


----------



## gonefishing31 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys.
I really wanted somewhere nearer than my clinic.
Wonder if I could do it through my local hospital?


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey,

Alot of clinics will accept donated eggs. I know that oxford fertility clinic do an egg sharing scheme so im pretty sure they will also accept donated eggs (not egg sharing).

It may be a case of either looking on each fertility clinics website or give them a call.

Good luck xx


----------



## K.Notman (Sep 25, 2014)

Speaking from someone who is on the NHS waiting list for donated eggs in Birmingham, all clinics would bite your hand off if you offered to donate.  You will get compensation money to cover costs (my sister got over £700 when donating for me but I don't know how this was calculated?).  
It's a wonderful thing to do and I wish you well with your cycle.


----------

